# drivers for motorola v220-



## jenawaters (Jul 31, 2007)

Can anyone help me get the drivers for my motorola v220 cell phone? I want to tranfer pictures from the phone to my P.C. but I don't know how to do this. I am assuming that I need the drivers, but I can't find them on my own- I'll love you forever if you can help! thanks jena waters :heartlove


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Jenawaters,
Welcome to the forum. Here is a link from a previous POST you should check out (I give thanks to the ones that put this link together):

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f19/motorola-v220-ens-usb-driver-90299.html

This is another link for a driver?:

http://www.driverfiles.net/Other/Motorola/V220/download/page,sh,30491,197,3,.html

Although it just states a driver, but it does not tell me what it is. You should check out the first Link (It was from this forum)
Let us know how you make out.
Thanks,
Bill


----------

